# ()?

## mrushan

,  !

       ,             .

                  (  ).

   ,        ,    (         ).

        (    )   ().

        ()  :

Proforma invoice
Commercial invoice
invoice for payment
invoice

 -  ?

  ,       .


        ?
   ()           , ..    ()   2015 ?

  ,  !

----------


## WhiteClient

> ,  !
> ...
>    ()           , ..    ()   2015 ?
> 
>   ,  !


      .    ,        -   .         50 ,        .     Invoice (   ,   ). *           (,   ..)?*             .   ,   .

      / / ..          .      - *          ?*    ,  ,     ,               .   ,      30      ,   31     ( )      .   , *  (    )   (    )      ?*   ,      8 ,         ,      8         . 
           ,    (  )      , -          , ..    28       ,        30       173  =( *      ?*         (        ),         28  (  )    8  (     ), -

----------

> ,


       ,        .   .




> ,


.           .

----------


## WhiteClient

> ,        .   .
> 
> 
> .           .


,           28 ,  invoice  5 .          ?  ,     ,          .

----------


## WhiteClient

> ,           28 ,  invoice  5 .          ?  ,     ,          .


   ( ,  ),           (),    - 5 .       ?

----------

> 28 ,  invoice  5 .


  ?         .   ,           .              . .       :Embarrassment:

----------


## WhiteClient

> ?         .   ,           .              . .


!

----------


## lightmaker-girl

-          .           (  .    ) ,..       .      .          ?     .

----------

,    .

----------


## Tetanium

.
  -      5    , .    ,     .       2016.   2015      ,      30 .      ,     2 ,     .    -        .

         ,      . ,     15      .
 -    15  17  .       ?-   .    15 .   17     -  15 ?    ,   15       ?

      -      .

----------


## ABell

.  .

----------


## LuckyBuh

.
, ,           .     ?

----------


## ABell

SWIFT   .

----------


## LuckyBuh

*ABell*,  !

----------

!
      (  )       USD       .
     ,        ?
, ,          .        ?
  -      ?
 -   .

----------


## ABell

,      .

----------

